# Installing Canon MG5250 printer.



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

Please can somebody give me step by step instructions on how to install my new canon MG5250 multi task printer, Ihave downloaded the drivers from canon site which came as 2 files 1 for printer and 1 for scanner.I have tried using the ubuntu 11.4 software centre but it could not find any drivers that is why i went to canon site and downloaded them from there, 
I am running a duel oprating system of winxp and ubuntu 11.4, Yours Sonic47.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sonic47,

Try downloading the complete (free) User Guide (17.4 MB PDF) Note: you will need to input four captcha numbers to download.

-- Tom


----------



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry i should said i have installed the software ok in winxp but i want it installed in ubuntu which is were i want the help .


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

With Ubuntu, try choosing a printer model near to your new model to see if that model's driver will allow your printer to work.

Select System>Administration>Printing and then press the +Add printer to add a new printer and then go through the steps - I am sure there are Cannon printers in the Ubuntu database for which a list should be displayed from which you can try the suggested selection above.

-- Tom


----------



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply i did as you suggested but it has now heading for WI FI printers, i have downloaded the linux drivers from canon i just want the know how to install the drivers using the terminal i await your reply .


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

What are the names of the files you have downloaded? Are they compressed files? (run the terminal command: file <driverfilename>) What suffix do the downloaded files have?

I see that there appears to be driver support from Cannon for Windows and Mac OS x, but no Linux supported drivers (in a review). Therefore, it would appear that the driver you have downloaded are for one of those two OSes.

That said try a generic driver for Linux in the +Add printer steps may be your best bet.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The following link may provide you with a solution that will work for you:
Canon IP5200R on 9.10 karmic(and later).

See: Download Driver Canon Pixma IP2700 for Ubuntu & Fedora, and
Canon IP2700.deb.

To install the .deb package on Ubuntu, issue the following command in a terminal window:
$ sudo dpkg -i <name of .deb package>

Give it a try to see if it works. Have you connected your printer through USB?

-- Tom


----------



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

I got the drivers from http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010889.asp and the files are printer MG5200series-printer_driver(1).tar and for the scanner MG5200series-scanner_driver.tar
the printer does have a usb cable connection but don't want to use it in case my laptop stops connecting by wifi , i got the information for the drivers from ubuntu forum and it does say how to install vie the terminal very briefly but struggle with it if you can give me step by step instructions that would be helpful Andrew.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Can you give me a link to the ubuntu forums thread where you got the information you are having the problem with?

Usually, tar files can be extracted into a working directory like your Desktop to see what is there - I suggest you try the following commands in your Desktop directory with the tar files as follows:
1) move the tar files into your Desktop directory - use the following command for each or both names separated by a space:
$ cp -p <tar filename> <tar filename> /home/ubuntu/Desktop
2) Then position your pwd into /home/ubuntu/Desktop as follows:
$ cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop
2) extract each file with the following command while your pwd is :
$ tar -xf <tar filename>

The result of extracting each of the tar files (after downloading them) is:
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ tar -tvf ./MG5200series-printer_driver.tar | more
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 3601482 2011-01-04 04:36 cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 3634395 2011-01-04 04:36 cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-rpm.tar.gz
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 267625 2011-01-04 04:35 guidemg5200series-pd-3.40-1_en.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ tar -tvf ./MG5200series-scanner_driver.tar | more
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 400351 2011-01-04 04:36 guidemg5200series-sd-1.60-1_en.tar.gz
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 1313555 2011-01-04 04:35 scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz
-rwxrwxrwx 0/0 1264188 2011-01-04 04:35 scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-rpm.tar.gz

From the above information, do the following commands: (ignore the rpm files since they are for Fedora and or Red Hat):
1) to install the printer driver - extract the .deb from the gzipped tar file as follows:
$ gunzip cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz (which produces a tar file of the printer driver file)tar
$ tar -xf ./cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar (which produces a directory named cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb with 3 files)
$ cd cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb
$ sudo -i (become root)
$ ./install.sh (execute the installation script for the printer driver)

Do the corresponding commands for the scanner and the guide-en files for both the printer and the scanner.

-- Tom


----------



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

The site address you asked for is ( ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618292 ) Andrew


----------



## sonic47 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry but i have read your instructions but i find it to complicated to understand i also tried the ubuntu forum instructions but the terminal returns a message saying No such file or directory Andrew.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sonic47,

To bring up a Terminal window: left-click mouse Applications>Accessories>Terminal

Command syntax as user ubuntu is: prompt <command>
where the user prompt is: "[email protected]:~/Desktop$ "

Command syntax as user root is: prompt <command>
where the root prompt is: "[email protected]:~# "

Just run the following commands in a Terminal window with the files: MG5200series-printer_driver.tar and MG5200series-scanner_driver.tar both located into your Desktop directory, i.e. /home/ubuntu/Desktop (assuming your user account is named ubuntu), and the name of the terminal command prompt is "[email protected]:~/Desktop$" and the root account's prompt is "[email protected]:~# ":

To install the printer driver and scanner driver, execute the following commands as root after becoming root user:
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo -i
[email protected]:~# cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
MG5200series-printer_driver.tar MG5200series-scanner_driver.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# tar -xf ./MG5200series-printer_driver.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-rpm.tar.gz guidemg5200series-pd-3.40-1_en.tar.gz
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# gunzip cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# tar -xf ./cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# cd cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
install.sh 
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ./install.sh
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# echo $?

If the output of echo $? is 0 then the printer driver has been successfully installed.

To install the scanner driver execute the following commands as root:
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# tar -xf ./MG5200series-scanner_driver.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
guidemg5200series-sd-1.60-1_en.tar.gz scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-rpm.tar.gz
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# gunzip scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ls
scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# tar -xf ./scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb.tar
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# cd scangearmp-mg5200series-1.60-1-deb
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ./install.sh
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# echo $?

If the output of echo $? is 0 then the scanner driver has been successfully installed.

-- Tom


----------

